# Anyone recommend a car-key-duplicate place in Bristol?



## kropotkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Lost my keys like an idiot.
I have them all replaced now except our car key. My wife has the original with the zapper, but I just need a normal copy.

It is a Ford C-Max DadCar. Anyone had any experience of this or know somewhere that's reasonable?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 13, 2014)

I used Timpson the key cutting/shoe repair place recently. OK job. Find the relevant branch on their web site.


----------

